# The Importance of a Portfolio



## YellowDart101 (Jan 12, 2010)

My dream is to go to USC Film School and become a Hollywood Director. I'm not posting this to be criticized, although I assuredly will. Rather, I have a question about pursuing this dream. I've always been interested in film, yet have no portfolio which I could present to them as I've never actually set out and completed a film (I've only written scripts to movies). I'm doing well in school and I hear that grades, SAT, etc. are a major part of the application process. I also believe that I am somewhat of a talented, creative writer. This isn't me trying to stroke my own ego here, although that's how it's coming off, rather, to present a question on how important the presence of a portfolio is if I'm able to write creative scripts and am doing well in school.

Also, I've used the search function and haven't found anything that I believe answers my question as well as I'm sure some of you all can.


----------



## Springerdude11 (Mar 23, 2010)

I would say it depends on what you are going are planning on majoring in. If you want to go to USC film school, you need to set yourself apart from the tens of THOUSANDS of other people who apply there as well. It is THE most popular film school in the world. Any lazy teen can write a script these days. You need to show off how unique and special you are. Not just any teenager can complete an entire 15 minute film, then have it win several festival awards, all before the age of 18. A portfolio is absolutely KEY in the highly competitive film schools. They need solid proof that your going to be different then the MILLIONS of other kids who want to be the next big Hollywood Director.


----------



## One Real Wonder (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with Spring, you are not even close to USC material.

USC has a 3% acceptance rate to SCA.

Having said that, it may be in your best interest to NOT make a film, but do an ad for fictitious product, or a documentary. Just an idea.

Beyond that, USC SCA is not the only film school. It's not even the only one in SoCal. You don't need to be from USC to become a "Hollywood Director."


----------



## tucker (Mar 25, 2010)

One Real Wonder- its a little harsh to go around bursting bubbles like that... 

Yellowdart101- whether or not you are USC material or not is futile, if you cant prove it. you your family and friends may all know that you are the best thing since sliced bread but how is USC supposed to know that? you have to show them. Make something great and prove yourself. 
that's actually how this whole industry works. Your potential/ education doesn't mean jack... you will make it or break it on based on your reel (and connections if you are that 3% to get accepted to USC).

Don't take it the wrong way, One Real Wonder is right, try making something more feasible, and work on your Reel/ portfolio form there.


----------

